# SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future (Novel)



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2013)

Morrus has just uploaded SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future (Novel) to the downloads area.

Santiago - the greatest pirate of the age.  Wanted throughout the galaxy, he has evaded capture for thirty years.  Now two men, Songbird and Angel, take up the challenge - and gamble their lives in the attempt. SEBASTIAN NIGHTINGALE CAIN: Bounty hunt


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I asked about this in the wrong place.

I've downloaded files from the download section here but couldn't download this one. Is it the whole thing (and so presumably for pay)? Is it a sample chapter?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 11, 2013)

It's Mike Resnick's full novel in epub, mobi, and PDF formats. The download sections marked with copper and silver stars are subscriber sections - the rest of the download section is free.


----------

